# Inspection form rejected by Lyft



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I just added a brand new car to my account. 
According to the Lyft website, I don't have to use their form - I can use any 19-point California-approved form as long as it has all items checked 'pass', shows the VIN, etc..
I used the Uber form (does not have Uber plastered all over it) and submitted it.. Got a message that it was approved, and then shortly later, that the car has been approved and ready to use..
About an hour later I get a message that the inspection form was rejected and now I can't use the car.
I've submitted a support ticket asking WTF, but who knows how long that will take.

Anyone ever use the non-Lyft form and have an issue?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

IERide said:


> I just added a brand new car to my account.
> According to the Lyft website, I don't have to use their form - I can use any 19-point California-approved form as long as it has all items checked 'pass', shows the VIN, etc..
> I used the Uber form (does not have Uber plastered all over it) and submitted it.. Got a message that it was approved, and then shortly later, that the car has been approved and ready to use..
> About an hour later I get a message that the inspection form was rejected and now I can't use the car.
> ...


Yes!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/45-00-to-get-your-car-inspected-for-lyft.85661/
And since my nasty email exchange with Lyft and while they didn't acknowledge them any further, magically my Uber inspection shows as approved now.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks.. 
Lyft responded pretty quickly with a generic(ish) answer that said I needed to use their form (opposite of what their website says), and that it had to be signed by the mechanic, had all 19 points checked, showed the VIN, was no more than 4 weeks old and was performed by a state/BAR approved facility. They then gave me the phone number to the California BAR for help finding an approved location.

I replied that the inspection form I submitted had been signed by the mechanic, had all 19 points checked, contained the VIN, was no more than 4 weeks old, and was performed at a state-approved (by the Bureau of Automotive Repair) facility (included a link to the BAR lookup-website page for that mechanic).. and i asked for the issue to be escalated for review.

They replied to _that_ and said the BAR# must show on the form so I wrote the BAR on the form and resent it along with my sales receipt that showed my vehicle info and their BAR#..

We'll see what they say to that..

Considering the 20:1 ratio of Uber to Lyft pings, it's almost not worth the hassle.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

IERide said:


> Considering the 20:1 ratio of Uber to Lyft pings, it's almost not worth the hassle.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Rob-DFW (Jul 6, 2016)

I had that problem here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. It turned out that in this market, the Lyft form is not acceptable, because the City of Dallas requires a 31 point inspection, even though I don't drive in Dallas or either of the airports. So whenever I log in, it says "Oops, looks like your inspection was rejected." However, I still get pings and drive. I just don't drive in Dallas and don't pick up at the airport. It's almost a moot point though, since my Lyft pings are few and far between.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm just impressed that you know the difference between 'moot' and 'mute' !


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Saturday November 12, 2016 / Attention LYFT Drivers.

If/When Your *Annual Vehicle Inspection* is due, read this advice, and hopefully avoid the trouble Lyft has put me through over the past 2 days...

When you get the e-mail from Lyft stating that it's time for your annual vehicle re-inspection, be sure that the form they link you to for printing, is the correct inspection form for your service region!

Link to Lyft City/State Auto Inspection Forms...
*https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/217671908-Vehicle-Inspection*

ENSURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT FORM, AND YOU'LL AVOID THIS CRAP:

When I clicked on the link within the "It's time for your Annual Vehicle Inspection" e-mail from Lyft, it took me to an Inspection form. I printed it and took it to my Hyundai dealer yesterday. After an hour, they had inspected my vehicle and gave me the completed form. The inspection was free.

I uploaded the completed form to Lyft Friday night. After 3 hours, I received a pop-up on my Lyft app stating that the inspection was rejected. The only thing it said was that "something wasn't right." Duh! What a stupid notice!

Contacted Lyft support online, who responded within the hour (via e-mail), stating that I had used the CALIFORNIA form, when I should have used the CHICAGO form. They had the Chicago Inspection form attached to that e-mail.

I printed out the form, went back to the Hyundai dealer today, and explained that Lyft had sent me the wrong form. After another hour wait, they had completed the Chicago inspection form. I uploaded it to Lyft at 12noon today , and it was approved this evening at 8:30pm.

What a pain in the ass! Am contacting Lyft one more time, just to let them know of the trouble and down-time they put me through, and that whomever runs Field Operations needs to install better quality-control measures. (You can't go online and drive when in "rejected" mode.)

-Allen


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

I got failed inspection because of wiper blades were dirty supposedly I surely complained


----------

